# Checking Bags & Time



## ben (Nov 19, 2015)

if one is checking bags for a family, what time should you arrive before departure in Memphis going north to Chicago?

ben


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2015)

Amtrak policy is 45 minutes beforehand, so it must be checked by 9:55.

I'd be safe and aim for a little before that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2015)

ben said:


> if one is checking bags for a family, what time should you arrive before departure in Memphis going north to Chicago?
> 
> ben


Amtrak requires that bags be checked a minimum of 45 minutes before scheduled train departure so one hour should be about right!


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 20, 2015)

I would be there an hour before.


----------



## BCL (Nov 20, 2015)

I certainly agree that it's good to be early and 45 minutes is the published time. However, the one time I took the Coast Starlight long distance, the last call for checked baggage was announced about 15 minutes before departure. I wouldn't rely on that being available of course.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 20, 2015)

While the cutoff time is 45 minutes before departure, that does not mean you just have to be in line! The bag(s) must be in the agent's hands 45 minutes before departure!


----------



## BCL (Nov 20, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> While the cutoff time is 45 minutes before departure, that does not mean you just have to be in line! The bag(s) must be in the agent's hands 45 minutes before departure!


Sure. I've seen some pretty long lines. Even so, the 45 minute cutoff is not absolute. I checked in over an hour before departure, but we heard announcements that checked baggage was still being accepted after the standard 45 minutes.

I'm wondering what happens if a cutoff is missed and carrying the baggage isn't an option due to too much or it being oversized. I've helped someone checking airline luggage past the theoretical cutoff time. We were told they would try to get it on, but if it didn't make it on it would go on the next plane to the same destination.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 20, 2015)

BCL said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > While the cutoff time is 45 minutes before departure, that does not mean you just have to be in line! The bag(s) must be in the agent's hands 45 minutes before departure!
> ...


It depends on the station staff, then I guess, so like most things Amtrak it is YMMV. At the stations I use, that 45 minutes is absolute and it is like Traveler said, that means in their hands, not standing in line.

For planning purposes, I would assume the most restrictive interpretation.

And yes, if you miss the cutoff, I imagine it would most likely go on the next train. Which in many cases would mean the next day, or a couple of days later if it is the Sunset or Cardinal. So it is of somewhat less utility than the airline's next flight.


----------



## BCL (Nov 20, 2015)

zephyr17 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Airlines typically slap on a late check in tag. I suppose that's meant to tell the personnel to either hurry up and get it on the plane, or if the flight number doesn't match, it's still OK.







Yeah - I figured that some Amtrak personnel might be bigger sticklers for getting the bag in their hands before the cutoff time.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 20, 2015)

I've taken to checking luggage the night before (Amtrak will accept it up to 24 hours before scheduled departure). Then I just have to be at the station in time for boarding.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 20, 2015)

It depends on the station.

If it's a "small" station (like PVD or GJT that has only 1 train a day with checked baggage service), it may be loosened. But if it's a "big" station (like NYP or CHI that has many trains a day with checked baggage service), it may not be overlooked.


----------



## BCL (Nov 20, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> It depends on the station.
> 
> If it's a "small" station (like PVD or GJT that has only 1 train a day with checked baggage service), it may be loosened. But if it's a "big" station (like NYP or CHI that has many trains a day with checked baggage service), it may not be overlooked.


I mentioned Seattle. I thought it was busy enough. However, it's the end of the line, so it's probably only 8 trains a day where one could check in baggage.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 20, 2015)

BCL said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on the station.
> ...


That is funny that Seattle had flexibility. Everett, which is a smaller station is very firm about the 45 minutes.


----------



## BCL (Nov 20, 2015)

zephyr17 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned Seattle. I thought it was busy enough. However, it's the end of the line, so it's probably only 8 trains a day where one could check in baggage.
> ...


I don't know if it was just something they did for the southbound CS. However, I specifically remember an announcement for last call for baggage on #11, and it was well under 45 minutes to departure.

And frankly I rather enjoyed not having to deal with those bags. I think both of them would have qualified as carry on, but no way did I want to schlep them on.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 3, 2015)

Amtrak's policy page does say "least 45 minutes prior to your train's *scheduled* train departure". My question is: has anyone seen that enforced when a train is grossly late?

Similarly, has anyone actually seen an agent turn away the next person in line?

As a data point, when I noticed the Santa Fe shuttle pull up to the Lamy station 10-15 minutes before the on time arrival of the SWC, I asked the agent if he accommodated shuttle passengers checked baggage requests, he said "if I can".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 3, 2015)

I've seen several agents refuse to check luggage of those on line when the 45 minute Limit occurred!

The last occurrence was in San Antonio for the Northbound Texas Eagle(7:00am Departure) and I also have seen the same Agent( there are 2 on duty) deny luggage checking for people catching the Sunset Ltd.to LAX after 200 am.(2:45am Departure)

On the other hand, the friendly agents in Austin seem to be willing to assist passengers with luggage check even when the Eagle is already in the Station!


----------

